# Kalim passes 3,000!



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS.. * *kalim* on passing the 3,000 mark. Well Done! :4-clap: ray:

Kind Regards,


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS Kalim on achieving 3000 posts.
Keep up the Great Work that you do!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats Kalim for reaching 3,000 ray: ray:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Kalim. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Kalim - your posts are always interesting and informative.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Great work Kalim, a great effort and a long trail of happy users


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done Kalim
:4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:

I seem to remember we started out about the same time but to get 3 times more posts in than me means that either you can't be working ... OR ..
you got your patients doing the typing whilst doing your check-ups!
ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats Kalim and well done


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Awesome work Kalim...I second Iain's statement about your threads. Always on the mark! Well done :smile:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well thank you guys and girls. ray:

Sorry for the extended delay. I never really saw this one at all. :sigh:

Guess how I came across it? 


Google search of *site:techsupportforum.com kalim* and it was the first hit :embarased


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Guess how I came across it?
> 
> 
> Google search of *site:techsupportforum.com kalim* and it was the first hit :embarased


Is this an early sign of schizophrenia or is it soul searching ?? Digging deep to find yourself .. 

looks like we'll be on a congrats for 4,000 shortly ..


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> Is this an early sign of schizophrenia or is it soul searching ?? Digging deep to find yourself ..


Hehe. The Google "site" operator was throwing me false hits on a project search so I crosschecked the way I knew what to expect. :wink:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Better late than never :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> Better late than never :grin:


Why of course, Alex. :grin:


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congrats, Kalim :grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Wow, thats great. Congradultations.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Jason please take note that Kalim has already passed 4000 since this thread was started .. 

who said "better late than never ..." :grin:


----------

